# Colour Wear - CLWR good or bad?



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

Pretty good but not great quality. Best looking stuff on the hill though IMO. Got some couple years ago on deep discount on Backcountry, so good quality for the deal you get. They also have good discounts on Evo. Had a couple problems with zippers breaking but nothing crazy. Fit is great for me and I have a couple of their versions of gore that keeps me dry.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A couple years ago the shop I work at decided we would be the first ones in the U.S. to bring them in. Let me tell you about the quality. 

FUCKING HORRIBLE. I mean deplorably bad. Seams that are single stitched and would burst on a $300 plus pant or jacket, pockets that fall off, cheap ass zippers, etc. etc. Out of a 27k order of about 300 pieces I warrantied over half of that. So the next year blah blah blah false promises blah blah blah we changed factories blah blah blah we're doing better blah blah blah. We cut the order down, still over half of it was warrantied again. 

Oh but they warrantied it you're saying. Well no, what it was was is that we ate most of our profits from it because the company is pure shit for dealing with warranties. 

Creatively the stuff looks good, albeit with a weird cut, but it is European. Quality-wise it's the equivalent of toilet paper that's recycled and still has fecal matter on it. 

Save your money and buy something else, there's WAY better quality there. Pretty sure this brand is going out of business this year judging by how many pieces in their line they cut and how little they actually ship.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Last season I saw a guy on the mountain wearing toilet paper that's recycled and still has fecal matter on it, just a matter of time before it catches on and we're all wearing it. Or, he could have been senile and had a stream of dirty toilet paper stuck to his pants, I don't remember.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I always thought CLWR was like H&M for snow. BA proved it haha


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Strange my daughter has been wearing their gear for the last couple of seasons and I've had no complaints, kept her warm and dry in some rough conditions so no complaints from me.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

I am really torn here.

Not many good deals for pants around in Australia.

I really like those pants too. Shame the quality is so terrible! I am almost still tempted!

Has anyone heard of this brand groovestar? They are a New Zealand brand?

Groovstar 2016 Men's Floyd Shell 20k Snow Pant | Buy Pants Online | Shop @ Torpedo7

where the CLWR were about $90 posted for 10k pants these would be about $120 for 20k pants shipped but once again have not heard of this brand!


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Ignore that last post. 

I feel that these are one third the price of more reputable brands because they are probably one third as good quality. 

I just wish that the good American stores would ship to Australia for a reasonable amount of money. Most brands won't ship over here and if they do the shipping costs double the price of the products!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I got a Groovestar Jacket from TK Maxx they're made down under somewhere? Style is nice quality is ok for the price. Keep it as a loaner for mates now and still going strong.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## heikis (Jan 30, 2016)

Shep said:


> Ignore that last post.
> 
> I feel that these are one third the price of more reputable brands because they are probably one third as good quality.
> 
> I just wish that the good American stores would ship to Australia for a reasonable amount of money. Most brands won't ship over here and if they do the shipping costs double the price of the products!


Maybe you should try ordering via https://www.shipito.com/
I have used them as middle-men for ordering goods from the US and I have received very good service. Shipping costs are reasonable as well.


----------

